# ~~ Moto-Speed~~



## yeshoney (Dec 13, 2009)

I dubbed this bike "Moto-Speed".  '26 Elgin motobike with a pair of Candy red Velocity 700c wheels, Spot front skewer hub and 7 Speed Nexus Coaster out back.  20 tooth cog chiseled down to a 10 tooth skip 1" pitch. Kenda Kwest 562x35 tires (same as 28 or 29er as I just learned). Need to install the crank/sprocket too. Just need a different set of no turn washers and a repop cross brace bar and I can call this one done!

Joe


----------



## MartyW (Dec 13, 2009)

Very cool! a few modern touches to a great lookin classic.


----------



## eazywind (Dec 13, 2009)

*What do you get*

What do you get when you cross a Fixie bike with a toolbox tank bike................best of 2 worlds.


----------



## sensor (Dec 14, 2009)

eazywind said:


> What do you get when you cross a Fixie bike with a toolbox tank bike................best of 2 worlds.




ummmm........my elgin


----------



## all riders (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm building a similar motorbike project--with a shimano nexus coaster brake hub. I just wanted to know if you just simply ground down every other tooth on the cog. I mean I know they call it skiptooth, but I wasn't sure that it works out to essentially skipping a tooth. Nice bike by the way


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 6, 2010)

all riders said:


> I'm building a similar motorbike project--with a shimano nexus coaster brake hub. I just wanted to know if you just simply ground down every other tooth on the cog. I mean I know they call it skiptooth, but I wasn't sure that it works out to essentially skipping a tooth. Nice bike by the way




It works, provided there are an even # of teeth to begin with! Joe started w/a 20 tooth and ground down every other tooth.


----------



## yeshoney (Feb 6, 2010)

True Dat Adam!

A funny aside to this is I thought i was grinding a 20 tooth and i got to the end and I ended up with two teeth side by side.  Guess i should have counted more closely!!



Adamtinkerer said:


> It works, provided there are an even # of teeth to begin with! Joe started w/a 20 tooth and ground down every other tooth.


----------



## Desmond2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice post, Keep up the good work


----------

